# MyLink and Amp installation



## rwilkins (Apr 18, 2013)

I recently bought a 2013 Chevy Cruze with a technology package. It comes with the touchscreen. I am not happy with the sound quality and want to add in an amp and subwoofer. Is there a way to do this so that I don't have to put a whole new deck in and can control it through the touchsreen I already have? This may seem like a dumb question but I have no idea how car speakers work.


----------

